# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Duizelig

## lampekap

Heb Vanacht Toch Iets Raars Meegemaakt Was In Diepe Slaap En Ineens Werd Ik Wakker Met Een Hevige Duizeling Alles Draaide Toen Ik Weer Wat Bij Gekomen Was Probeerde Ik Weer Te Gaan Liggen En Toen Kwam De Volgende Draaiing Wie Herkend Dit, Vindt Dit Super Eng

----------


## mikemouse

bloedarmoede mss ?

----------


## Francesco

te lage bloeddruk miksschien. Hoe oud ben je? Had je de avond ervoor alcohol gebruikt? Kan allemaal van invloed zijn/ Hoe is het overgegaan?

----------


## lampekap

Ben er mee naar de dokter geweest bloeddruk goed hb goed nou zit die dus te denken aan de ziekte van meniere zie tegen de nachten op vindt het erg eng allemaal zijn er meer mensen die dit herkennen en die ook de zelfde klachten hebben als mij

----------


## afra1213

Duizelingen komen ook vaak door het storen van de maag
Het hoef dus niet direct iets verontrustends te zijn.

----------


## gossie

Dit was een post van 2006, wil je oude koeien uit de sloot halen, Afra1213?

----------


## [email protected]

Sinds 4 weken heb ik last van duizeligheid.s nachts was ik mijn bed nog uit geweest en wilde smorgens opstaan en viel direct terug op mijn kussen. 1 1/2 uur geprobeerd om uit bed te komen lukte niet. Toen mijn dochter gebeld en die heeft mij uit bed geholpen. Ik ben nog steeds duizelig en bij het bewegen van het hoofd draait alles om me heen. Ook ik vond het eng om te gaan slapen. Doodloof wordt ik er van. Ben de volgende dag naar de dokter geweest, die vertelde dat het vanzelf over moest gaan het kon enkele seconden duren maar ook wel 5 weken duren en het kon door veel dingen komen suiker, hoge of lage bloeddruk, oververmoeidheid, stress, en nog een aantal zaken. Ik had last van mijn evenwichtsorganen net zoals ik aangegeven heb. Slik sinds gisteren een micro element en hoop dat het nu snel over gaat. Het is nu minder heftig maar nog lang niet over. Ik raak er nu aan gewend weet wat er komt als ik naar boven of beneden heb gekeken en wordt er minder moe van maar lastig is het wel. groetjes van Chris

----------


## Bartholomeus

Sinds januari 2010 heb ik last van duizeligheid. De hele dag door. ik ben in veel ziekenhuizen geweest en het blijkt dat ik na een buikgriep een ontsteking heb opgelopen aan mijn linker evenwichtsorgaan. In een ziekenhuis in Utrecht stelde men dat dit orgaan beschadigd was en dat het beter zou zijn als dit evenwichtsorgaan helemaal zou uitvallen. Dan nam het rechterevenwichtsorgaan het over.In Apeldoorn stelde de doktoren dat het linker orgaan helemaal uitgevallen was. Ik was blij, want dan zou het andere orgaan het overnemen.
Ik kreeg telefonische begeleiding van een therapeut. maar na 3 maanden merk ik nog niets dat ik beter wordt.
Heeft iemand ervaringen met zo'n overname en zou hij of zij mij kunnen adviseren?
met groeten,
Bartholomeus

----------


## Rolinda1966

Ook ik kreeg last van duizeligheid vanaf 23 oktober heb ik last van duizeligheid. 
Ik kon een 1/2e dag alleen maar liggen in bed met met gesloten ogen op bed.
Ook kon ik niet bukken en zo gauw ik bed draaide werd ik al duizelig.
Kon dus niet fietsen meer daardoor.
Had gevoel of alles draaide en onder mij weg gezochen werd.
Bleek dat het met mijn evenwichtsorgaan te maken had, hij zei dat het nog wel een paar maanden kon duren en dat het langzaam weg moest gaan.
Kreeg wel medicijnen voor duizeligheid als ondersteuning
Af en toe nu vlagen van duizeligheid en wankelingen maar het wordt steeds beter.
Gelukkig kan ik nu stukken verder lopen en weer fietsen.
Moet nog steeds oppassen met onverwachte bewegingen.

----------

